# EATEN ALIVE on the Discovery channel



## Turtlepete (Nov 8, 2014)

I just wanted to publicly rant on something so incredibly stupid that it deeply saddens me and furthers my belief that previously pretty dang cool shows like Animal Planet and Discovery Channel are now nothing more then frauds perpetrating idiotic falsities about animals, likely to further they're pocket (PETA or government pay-off to further legislation against exotic ownership? Likely). In the most recent offering of stupidity, we have EATEN ALIVE, the show about some acclaimed naturalist (crack-head?) who is to be swallowed by an anaconda.
Oh, but don't worry guys. He's wearing a "custom, specialized suit", that will apparently allow him to withstand the pressure of an animal that can crush a car. Because yes, indeed, an anaconda large enough to swallow an adult male _Homo sapiens _would probably crush a compact car.
But he's wearing a tether! So they'll pull him out, right? Wrong. The muscles snakes use to contract and thus swallow they're prey are outrageously strong….The musculature of a snake large enough to swallow an adult male (also keeping in mind, these are anacondas, the most heavy-bodied snakes) would not give up it's meal to…somebody pulling on a tether. Good luck with that.
But, lets exercise the benefit of the doubt. Let's say they actually FIND an anaconda large enough to swallow an adult male human in the Amazon (assuming such an animal exist. I can assure you all of the snakes shown in the preview are not near large enough). And lets just say somehow they entice the snake to try to eat him (I promise you, snakes that have been ripped from they're habitat and transported to a camp are going to be incredibly interested in feeding on a plastic-covered human). I'm no anatomist, but my best guess is that his rib cage will be crushed like Silly Putty and pierce his internal organs. Nice suit, buddy.
Will be interested to see how good they're CGI is.

Perhaps one of the most disgusting and absurd facts is how the media seems to make him out as some sort of hero. Paul Rosolie (the half-wit that is doing it) himself claims he is "advocating for conservation" by doing the stunt.
Because, of course, getting eaten alive by an anaconda is absolutely beneficial for conservation. It has nothing to do with being an excellent tool to breed mass public hysteria and fuel everyones' already-present (irrational) fears of being eaten alive by a snake. (The media in Florida recently claimed that a hybrid between a Burmese python and a venomous snake was loose in the everglades. Very real, very scary.)
I'll be sure to get myself eaten by a galapagos tortoise. Or maybe a leatherback. All in the name of conservation. Turtles can't eat humans alive you say? Tell that to the Discovery channel.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 8, 2014)

you typed a lot!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2014)

Stupid people taste better.


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2014)

I actually worked on this show. I'm not allowed to comment on it. Non-disclosure agreements and all...

I can't (and don't want to) argue with any with any of your assessments. Let me just say that what "they" turned this into is not what "we" signed up for and agreed to do. Sad really. That's the entertainment business for 'ya. This show won't be remembered as my best work.


----------



## Turtlepete (Nov 8, 2014)

Tom said:


> I actually worked on this show. I'm not allowed to comment on it. Non-disclosure agreements and all...
> 
> I can't (and don't want to) argue with any with any of your assessments. Let me just say that what "they" turned this into is not what "we" signed up for and agreed to do. Sad really. That's the entertainment business for 'ya. This show won't be remembered as my best work.



If you can without violating you're non-disclosure agreement, may I ask exactly what they played it off to the professionals like you that were paid to work on this show? How did they convince you? In what manner could this possibly support conservation? I just don't get it. The only possible outcome is to further the show's ratings and, as I mentioned, further legislation against exotic ownership. People really needed another irrational reason to fear being eaten by a snake? There is literally no good reason I can think of for something like this to be done.
It is indeed sad.
Assuming this won't be based solely off of CGI effects though, I will be incredibly curious as to how he pulls it off without being crushed. And how this was done without harming, or altering the snake's natural behavior in some way….Disgusting. Exploitation at it's worst. I don't blame you for what "they" turned it into, but I really just can't understand why.

Would be curious if you could provide me with some details about how this "stunt" was done, after the show is aired and all, since I believe that would no longer violate you're non-disclosure agreement, right?

I'll admit all of my assessments could be off.. I base it off of snakes I've experienced myself, the largest being around 14 foot retic's. I can't even comprehend the power of a snake double that size, and I can't imagine how a human would manage to survive it. Or, why they would want to try in the first place.


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2014)

Sensational headlines and sound bites get ratings. Plain and simple. People have been talking about this one all day, because of the silly absurd promos. 

You've already answered your own question.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 8, 2014)

Back in August, NPR did several shows criticizing the Discovery channel's "fake-umentaries" during the height of "Shark Week." There were some pretty interesting interviews with scientists who thought that the discovery channel was depicting their real scientific research, and then when the show aired, it edited them into making it sound like crazy "voodoo" sharks etc were real. The Discovery Channel also had entire episodes where they were supposedly searching for mythical giant sharks. 

Here's a blurb from one of NPR's articles talking about this...
"In perhaps the worst of Shark Week's programs, mythical creatures are presented as real animals to viewers who don't know any better. In 2013, Discovery Channel featured a Megalodon documentary in which scientists go looking for the extinct shark. Undaunted by sharp criticism it received for the bogus show, which polls showed had most viewers totally fooled, Discovery Channel came back this year with more fiction-as-fact, including a feature about a legendary 20-plus-foot hammerhead named Old Hitler, a fake documentary about a boat called Joy Ride that sinks in sharky waters, and more efforts to convince us that Megalodon still cruises near popular beaches." -http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/...nd-fake-umentaries-another-shark-week-gone-by

I've been pretty disappointed in the discovery channel and have stopped watching it. I'm certain this "Eaten Alive" episode is another of the discovery channel's infamous "fake-umentaries" that mix fact and science fiction just to get a boost in ratings from naïve viewers. My home will not be counted among those who view this upcoming program.

-------
Here's a link to the article where scientists mention being edited and misquoted regarding the voodoo shark. The radio show was much more indepth and interesting, but whattayado? http://www.npr.org/2014/08/30/344562317/when-wildlife-documentaries-jump-the-shark


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 8, 2014)

You'll appreciate this!... I just came across this article about the "Eaten Alive" program being fictionalized just like many of the episodes from "Shark week!!!" 
http://www.businessinsider.com/discoverys-eaten-alive-show-with-anaconda-is-nonsense-2014-11

If I could go back in time, I would just post this article, because it states both of our opinions so clearly!


----------



## Turtlepete (Nov 8, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> You'll appreciate this!... I just came across this article about the "Eaten Alive" program being fictionalized just like many of the episodes from "Shark week!!!"
> http://www.businessinsider.com/discoverys-eaten-alive-show-with-anaconda-is-nonsense-2014-11
> 
> If I could go back in time, I would just post this article, because it states both of our opinions so clearly!



I wondered what Frank would think about this one. Sounds about right. Glad it comes from someone with more credentials than me, though. Common sense in itself and a a basic knowledge of the animal's in question should tell you that much, though.

Like I said, I'm curious as to just who good CGI has gotten.

Such a disappointment, really. I grew up watching shows like Animal Planet and Discovery channel. As far as I remember, they used to be quite interesting and informative about the natural world. It's a shame to me that any kids growing up watching it now will have their heads filled with complete nonsense.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 8, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> You'll appreciate this!... I just came across this article about the "Eaten Alive" program being fictionalized just like many of the episodes from "Shark week!!!"
> http://www.businessinsider.com/discoverys-eaten-alive-show-with-anaconda-is-nonsense-2014-11
> 
> If I could go back in time, I would just post this article, because it states both of our opinions so clearly!


The link you provided are not link to the correct article....


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 8, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> The link you provided are not link to the correct article....


It's there. You just have to get through the advertisement. When you first get on the link, it takes you directly to an internet ad. On the top of the right corner, you can click on an arrow that says "Continue to business insider" and THAT will take you to the article. Sorry, apparently, I just HAD to pick an annoying website just to mess with you, Steven! It's not a bad little article though. Just hate internet ads!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 8, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> I wondered what Frank would think about this one. Sounds about right. Glad it comes from someone with more credentials than me, though. Common sense in itself and a a basic knowledge of the animal's in question should tell you that much, though.



I think you said it perfectly well in your post too.



Turtlepete said:


> Such a disappointment, really. I grew up watching shows like Animal Planet and Discovery channel. As far as I remember, they used to be quite interesting and informative about the natural world. It's a shame to me that any kids growing up watching it now will have their heads filled with complete nonsense.



Agreed! It's tabloid television now. It's a shame.


----------



## Hermes (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol whatever this poopy show turn out to be about one thing I can assure you is... It won't be as fake or as dumb as the one they made claiming that they had found a mermaid!


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2014)

Reminds me of this super informative documentary I once saw about crazy weather phenomenon... What was it called...

Oh yeah! "Sharknado"!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 8, 2014)

YES!!! Ha ha ha! Oh, I needed that!



Don't forget "Sharknado 2" and "Sharkalanche"


I'm pretty sure there's a "Sharkageddon" out there somewhere too

I'll bring us back on topic by saying: I believe these DVDs are completely and totally based on scientific fact. Because they are so factual, I am CERTAIN they were made by some division of the Discovery Channel. Discovery did a great job portraying Scientists' work in their true light on these features, just as they do all of their other documentaries ("Eaten Alive" included). You're reading this statement on the internet and everything you read on the internet is TRUE.


----------



## leigti (Nov 8, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> I wondered what Frank would think about this one. Sounds about right. Glad it comes from someone with more credentials than me, though. Common sense in itself and a a basic knowledge of the animal's in question should tell you that much, though.
> 
> Like I said, I'm curious as to just who good CGI has gotten.
> 
> Such a disappointment, really. I grew up watching shows like Animal Planet and Discovery channel. As far as I remember, they used to be quite interesting and informative about the natural world. It's a shame to me that any kids growing up watching it now will have their heads filled with complete nonsense.


I agree. I used to, and actually still do, love to watch documentaries especially about animals. But other things too. I like science shows and animal shows. But I want the information to be factual, scientific,I don't even mind experimental if it's done responsibly. But these kinds of documentaries just confuse people, not just kids.A total and complete waste of time.


----------



## Hermes (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom said:


> Reminds me of this super informative documentary I once saw about crazy weather phenomenon... What was it called...
> 
> Oh yeah! "Sharknado"!


But at least when you watch sharknado it never tries to convince you that it's real or that it's a good movie lol but the mockumentaries that the discovery and learning channels have been putting out for a few years actually try to pass false information as truth and that bothers me. First time I noticed they were doing it was with the mermaid thing. A friend of mine messaged me and told me they had a really good documentary on and I tuned in. And within a couple of minutes I wanted to gouge my eyes out, but other people that didn't have the opportunity to go to college and take a few zoology and biology classes or even people too young and too naive to know they are been fooled, they actually believed it was true. Even when I was younger I would swear by the info from the discovery and their networks. It inspired me to want to be a veterinarian, although I changed half way thru and did a photojournalism degree it was just because I wanted to document nature. But now with this trend of fake documentaries and lies and honey boo boo in tlc I doubt they can inspire anybody to do anything.


----------



## Hermes (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry about the ranting.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 9, 2014)

Hermes said:


> But at least when you watch sharknado it never tries to convince you that it's real or that it's a good movie lol but the mockumentaries that the discovery and learning channels have been putting out for a few years actually try to pass false information as truth and that bothers me. First time I noticed they were doing it was with the mermaid thing. A friend of mine messaged me and told me they had a really good documentary on and I tuned in. And within a couple of minutes I wanted to gouge my eyes out, but other people that didn't have the opportunity to go to college and take a few zoology and biology classes or even people too young and too naive to know they are been fooled, they actually believed it was true. Even when I was younger I would swear by the info from the discovery and their networks. It inspired me to want to be a veterinarian, although I changed half way thru and did a photojournalism degree it was just because I wanted to document nature. But now with this trend of fake documentaries and lies and honey boo boo in tlc I doubt they can inspire anybody to do anything.



I totally agree with you. You can't even call them "mockumentaries," because those are awesome Christopher Guest movies like "Spinal Tap" and "Waiting for Guffman."  You know that what you are watching is FAKE. What you said about too many people not knowing they are being fooled is SPOT ON. It's too bad. The world is so INTERESTING on it's own, we don't need this fake nonsense.


----------



## Turtlepete (Nov 9, 2014)

Perhaps, by some miracle, I'll be totally off on this show, and no anaconda will actually attempt to eat a human. Maybe the show will go on to describe just how ridiculous the idea of being EATEN ALIVE actually is, and maybe be a good educational segment on anaconda's, and use the show's rating and popularity to advocate for conservation.

Serious best case scenario here. I absolutely doubt that will happen, sadly….


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Perhaps, by some miracle, I'll be totally off on this show, and no anaconda will actually attempt to eat a human. Maybe the show will go on to describe just how ridiculous the idea of being EATEN ALIVE actually is, and maybe be a good educational segment on anaconda's, and use the show's rating and popularity to advocate for conservation.
> 
> Serious best case scenario here. I absolutely doubt that will happen, sadly….



This is what I'm hoping for too.


----------



## Hermes (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom said:


> This is what I'm hoping for too.


You two have way too much faith in the human race....


----------



## harris (Nov 10, 2014)

I typically root for the subject animal in these types of scenarios.....


----------



## VBgecko (Dec 9, 2014)

Spoiler Alert: The dude wussied out. Something about a large Anaconda crushing him … I dunno … You would think he would know how an Anaconda ate its food *sarcastically scratching head*


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

That guy was a dumb ***! Let a snake eat you? ??? Can you say idiot! it was just a publicity stunt!


----------



## Earth Mama (Dec 9, 2014)

You know, G-d only knows how much money this stunt cost. I can think of a zillion good causes to give that money to instead of feeding this morons ego. It's not only stupid but wasteful....IMO, of course.


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 9, 2014)

Look up the info on this show, it is my understanding that this was all filmed in Florida and that the snake was brought in filmed and then released. I have not verified all of the information but it comes from a well known person. So I am assuming that a large portion of the film was all staged for the viewers benefit. What a waste of time and money and just what kind of scientific data did they actually obtain? Btw, in my opinion only a moron would pull such a stunt.


----------



## leopard777 (Dec 10, 2014)

VBgecko said:


> Spoiler Alert: The dude wussied out. Something about a large Anaconda crushing him … I dunno … You would think he would know how an Anaconda ate its food *sarcastically scratching head*




i heard about this ridiculous stunt ,is this the actual footage ? a question , if the anaconda does manage to swallow him , how are they going to get him out ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 10, 2014)

Seems to me this wasn't a very well-thought out stunt...or maybe it was. You should see the number of hits on twitter and facebook. If publicity was their aim, they reached it.


----------



## leopard777 (Dec 10, 2014)

hope so ,


Yvonne G said:


> Seems to me this wasn't a very well-thought out stunt...or maybe it was. You should see the number of hits on twitter and facebook. If publicity was their aim, they reached it.




why dont he just pour ice or a pail of ball pythons over his head .


----------



## VBgecko (Dec 10, 2014)

leopard777 said:


> i heard about this ridiculous stunt ,is this the actual footage ? a question , if the anaconda does manage to swallow him , how are they going to get him out ?



That is the actual footage and it was at the tail end of an hour long episode. I guess Discovery Channel and the dude had to hold a press conference to apologize for the let down.


----------



## Hermes (Dec 11, 2014)

The discovery channel should just go back to filming honey boo boo or the Kardashians, everything they air now a days is just fake and stupid.


----------

